# Some Sons of Horus/Chaos Love (tattoo)



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was finally able to land on a 40k related piece for my sleeve. Something subtle enough that only other fans will likely pick up on. I am planning on getting it colored bronze and such but atm I am really liking it with just the black. As much as I'd like to get an actual Marine on me, that's not really viable for a long lasting piece haha. Plus my work is costing enough as it is. Anyway, just wanted to share.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks amazing, Unx, soon you'll be a tattoo guru :so_happy:. If you aren't already .


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Quite interesting. If I had any more room I would totally rock some SoH or BL stuff.


----------

